# cheapest clipless shoe/pedal combo



## Steampig (22 Jan 2013)

Im looking for the cheapest possible way into clipless.
Im not bothered if its mtb or road shoes, spd or spdl. (obviously they need to be compatible with each other! 
I've heard sports direct do some pretty cheap shoes?
Its literaly to get me through the next 10-12 weeks when i can afford to upgrade.
Over to you guys!


----------



## musa (22 Jan 2013)

whats your budget?


----------



## Steampig (23 Jan 2013)

Cheaper the better!!! £60-70 ish?


----------



## Hacienda71 (23 Jan 2013)

Decathlon shoes and these  
The Decathlon shoes are a lot stiffer than the Muddy Fox ones from Sports Direct.
I am sure someone will give you a few spd options.


----------



## shouldbeinbed (23 Jan 2013)

Decathlon was my first thought too, but more for pedals, you'd get set up for both for ~£50 tho. also have a rummage in a few local Aldi's there are still the odd pair of shoes about, I've been using mine this week: £15, warm and dry feet all the way. otherwise its copping lucky and finding a cycle jumble on near you this weekend.

Have you tried gumtree and preloved?


----------



## Biker Joe (23 Jan 2013)

I got Shimano spd m520 pedals for £15 and shimano M007 MTB shoes (used once) for £32 off Ebay
Total £47. And I got something that will last.
Just a matter of looking around for deals and being patient.
Good luck.


----------



## nickg (23 Jan 2013)

A bike jumble? How do you find out about these?


----------



## Biker Joe (23 Jan 2013)

nickg said:


> A bike jumble? How do you find out about these?


Try:- http://www.bikejumbles.co.uk/


----------



## simon the viking (23 Jan 2013)

Biker Joe said:


> Try:- http://www.bikejumbles.co.uk/


 Thanks for that link - found one near me in Feb I will see if I can talk to the missus in to lettting me go on my own!!!


----------



## Andrew_Culture (23 Jan 2013)

I have a pair of size 12 Spesh shoes that some kind soul on here gave me, they are too big for me so you're welcome to them.

All of my pedals are used double-sides SPD MTB types and the most recent pair cost me a fiver.

So how's a fiver strike you


----------



## Biker Joe (23 Jan 2013)

simon the viking said:


> Thanks for that link - found one near me in Feb I will see if I can talk to the missus in to lettting me go on my own!!!


On your _own_?..... What?.............You'll never get away with it.


----------



## Andrew_Culture (23 Jan 2013)

Biker Joe said:


> Try:- http://www.bikejumbles.co.uk/


 
The design and usability of that site made my soul bleed.


----------



## Radchenister (23 Jan 2013)

If you go the MTB style route, I just did this in order to get going:
Pedals: http://www.evanscycles.com/products/shimano/m520-spd-pedals-ec005948
Shoes: http://www.sportsdirect.com/Cycling/muddyfox-mbs100-cycling-shoes-144013
Bargain basement option really, pedals - passable (lighter / better options available), shoes - winter throw aways (IMHO) - will be upgraded in due course.


----------



## simon the viking (23 Jan 2013)

Biker Joe said:


> On your _own_?..... What?.............You'll never get away with it.


 The problem is as she also cycles, she will claim to be interested until we get there and will be bored after ten minutes whereas I could rummage for hours, so I will hopefully agree a modest budget and take her and little-un to her mums house that happens to be on the way to Long Eaton


----------



## Sillysimon10 (23 Jan 2013)

Andrew_Culture said:


> I have a pair of size 12 Spesh shoes that some kind soul on here gave me, they are too big for me so you're welcome to them.
> 
> All of my pedals are used double-sides SPD MTB types and the most recent pair cost me a fiver.
> 
> So how's a fiver strike you


 
I'll grab those off you if no one else takes them!


----------



## Steampig (23 Jan 2013)

Andrew_Culture said:


> I have a pair of size 12 Spesh shoes that some kind soul on here gave me, they are too big for me so you're welcome to them.
> 
> All of my pedals are used double-sides SPD MTB types and the most recent pair cost me a fiver.
> 
> So how's a fiver strike you


 
Thanks for the offer but they would be far too big for me! im only a 9!


----------



## Andrew_Culture (23 Jan 2013)

Steampig said:


> Thanks for the offer but they would be far too big for me! im only a 9!


 
You could wear LOTS of socks


----------



## Andrew_Culture (23 Jan 2013)

Sillysimon10 said:


> I'll grab those off you if no one else takes them!


 
Please do! PM me your address.


----------



## Steampig (23 Jan 2013)

if you have any spare pedals you want rid of i might be your man though!!


----------



## musa (23 Jan 2013)

What you looking for? sPD-sl pedals or SPD

I'm due too collect some 105s shortly


----------



## Andrew_Culture (23 Jan 2013)

Steampig said:


> if you have any spare pedals you want rid of i might be your man though!!


 
I will hopefully have some double sided SPD mtb style (520?) going spare, just as soon as I mange to get hold of some SPD-SL pedals (I'm bidding on some on ebay at the momen).


----------



## Steampig (23 Jan 2013)

musa said:


> What you looking for? sPD-sl pedals or SPD
> 
> I'm due too collect some 105s shortly


 
Any at the moment, im riding clips.


----------



## Steampig (23 Jan 2013)

Andrew_Culture said:


> I will hopefully have some double sided SPD mtb style (520?) going spare, just as soon as I mange to get hold of some SPD-SL pedals (I'm bidding on some on ebay at the momen).


 
Yeah just give us a shout, much appreciated!!!


----------



## musa (23 Jan 2013)

Steampig said:


> Any at the moment, im riding clips.


Ok 

Let us know which you prefer...cah the ones I'm offering are SL pedals and Andrew Culture is offering SPD. Two completely different types of pedal mechanisms


----------



## ianrauk (23 Jan 2013)

Andrew_Culture said:


> I will hopefully have some double sided SPD mtb style (520?) going spare, just as soon as I mange to get hold of some SPD-SL pedals (I'm bidding on some on ebay at the momen).


 

Why are you changing cleat/pedal systems?


----------



## musa (23 Jan 2013)

I'm gonna start using both system-spd for commute less wear on cleats and partly due to the shoes I've just purchased

and sl on the best bike


----------



## Steampig (23 Jan 2013)

musa said:


> Ok
> 
> Let us know which you prefer...cah the ones I'm offering are SL pedals and Andrew Culture is offering SPD. Two completely different types of pedal mechanisms


 
Like i said im looking to try the cheapest way into clipless. if i i get some cheap SPDs ill get some mtb shoes and SLs ill get some road shoes.
ive road clips on my old bike (carrera) and my good bike. ive always liked them.
But im going to give clipless ago and see how i feel, if i can try it on the cheap even better haha!


----------



## Rob500 (23 Jan 2013)

What about these
http://www.decathlon.co.uk/mtb-3-shoes-black-yellow-id_8199398.html
http://www.decathlon.co.uk/m-520-pedals-black-id_3169982.html
I've got a pair of those shoes and they are extremely comfortable. I'm also a size 9 but needed Euro 44 (9 1/2) in them. Was the same for my Shimano shoes. I'd suggest trying the next size up for comfort.


----------



## musa (23 Jan 2013)

When I bought my sidis off a mate, he recommended to get time atac pedals over m520 due to the spring mechanism - any one with experience can help us out here please?


----------



## ianrauk (23 Jan 2013)

musa said:


> When I bought my sidis off a mate, he recommended to get time atac pedals over m520 due to the spring mechanism - any one with experience can help us out here please?


 

I used them on my Bent.
The spring is not adjustable like SPD's.
They were ok, though apparently the cleat's are not as tough wearing as mtb spd's


----------



## musa (23 Jan 2013)

ianrauk said:


> I used them on my Bent.
> The spring is not adjustable like SPD's.
> They were ok, though apparently the cleat's are not as tough wearing as mtb spd's


 
Ahh right, so what would you say? Go for the M520s instead ( I mean there cheap enough)


----------



## ianrauk (23 Jan 2013)

musa said:


> Ahh right, so what would you say? Go for the M520s instead ( I mean there cheap enough)


 

Well it's up to you Musa.
Me.... I stick to the one system for all my bikes now.


----------



## musa (23 Jan 2013)

Yeah suppose so


----------



## Andrew_Culture (24 Jan 2013)

ianrauk said:


> Why are you changing cleat/pedal systems?



A forum member sold me some nice roadie shoes.


----------

